# Tag, you're it!!



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

I loveseeing pics of everyone dogs, especially sighthounds and standards


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I just love your pictures and your titles! You have made my day!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm embarrassed!! :shame: Billy's got to learn to run a little faster! LO_L :bolt:


----------



## littlemj (Apr 21, 2009)

What color is Grace and Billy?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

littlemj said:


> What color is Grace and Billy?


_
Billy is blue and is just beginning to clear so I think he will be a long time at it. We are back and forth on Grace. We believe she is going to be a gun-metal silver._


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like they had a blast lol. Love that third pic, what a funny expression


----------



## littlemj (Apr 21, 2009)

They are beautiful!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

littlemj said:


> They are beautiful!


Thank you. We love them!



Yeah, Grace is a lovely steal gray color with lots of light silver coming in on the fonts of her lower legs, above her eyes, on her face and a lot on the sides of her shoulders. I was told by the breeder that she was a silver and for a while I was not sure if she was silver or blue, but have been looking up info on various shades of silvers and pics of them and I believe she is a silver but will be a darker gray silver. Irregardless of how she clears, I love her color, I love her temperament, I love her personality... I just love her, period!

Billy looks black until you put him next to a black, then you can tell he is not. He has lots of brown tipping to his coat typical of blues and his face is beginning to get a nice blue hue. 

It will be very interesting to see how both of these guys turn out. BTW.. they are brother and sister.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Looks like they had a blast lol. Love that third pic, what a funny expression


Yes, isn't that quite the expression? Grace just seems to have the knack of coming up with the most interesting facial expressions. Don't they look like a typical brother and sister having a tiff??? LOL.

Oh, speaking of facial expressions, Angel smiles. And I mean smiles BIG SMILES. It is so funny to see. I am going to have to get pics of her doing it and post them. What a card the poodles are. I just love this breed!!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Ditto, on loving the breed. Poodles are so human like. I'll never be without a poodle in my life again and never owned one until about 3 years ago, and now we own 4. Yes they are like a box of chocolates, nobody can have just one. We have always had dogs, just never poodles b-4, didn't know what we were missing.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

My friend's spoo Madie smiles too lol! When she is excited, she will walk up to you clapping her teeth together and showing them it is soooo funny, she looks lie a mean dog because of it LMAO! Angel is in a Continental but it is very short, do you show or compete with her? Is it practice? Just curious.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> My friend's spoo Madie smiles too lol! When she is excited, she will walk up to you clapping her teeth together and showing them it is soooo funny, she looks lie a mean dog because of it LMAO! Angel is in a Continental but it is very short, do you show or compete with her? Is it practice? Just curious.


Angel doesn't clack her teeth but she smiles both with her mouth wide open (which is the funniest) and closed. She tilts her head sideways and smiles and she looks like a child doing a "cheesy smile" ... lol. I wonder how many other poos on this forum smile?? Hmmm, maybe I'll start a thread on it...lol.

Angel had hair that grew in every direction, it was fly away type and I couldn't do anything with it. I decided to shave her down and let her hair grow back and see how it was. Well, it grew back perfectly, it is denser and firmer and is not growing out in all directions. I had wanted to show her in puppy class but with her coat the way it was, I couldn't get it to stand up properly or anything. So, now that her coat is coming in good and is long enough to reshave, I decided to put her in the continental so her coat will grow out like that and I can maintain it that way. I plan on showing her this coming winter when her coat is all grown out proper, she will just be starting in open class instead of puppy class. She is 6 months now so I have about 7 - 8 months to work with her coat and grow it out. This way I can "mold" it as she grows it and I will learn more about how to shape it right as we go along.

Grace was also clipped back...not totally shaved off like Angel was, and she is also in the continental for the same reason. I am new to clipping poodles so this gives me time to make sure I shape them properly.

Debbie is working on the puppy cut to show Billy and is hoping to get him in the ring in a month or so. I don't mind waiting to start showing them after they are a year old, I prefer to take care of the continental then the puppy cut.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am waiting for Tynk and Zoey's hair to grow, they may not be show dogs anymore, but I can still get used to the clips with their fur!


----------

